# The dying man last wish!



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)

Well it's all in the title! What would be your last vape setup (mod and tank, AIO system, whatever makes you really happy) and juice? Thinking about it myself, it's a difficult question!
A solar storm DNA75C (from the skipper's collection )
A Skyline RTA with a nice 1.2 Ohm coil (because it's definitely the best and it's a 22mm that fits on the Solar Storm)
Tobacco Bastards N29 without a doubt!

P.S: You can post only once!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (3/3/21)

Aegis Legend LE paired with Tauren Beest RTA with Blimey.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/3/21)

Lost Vape Centaurus (Gold) with a gold Reload 24 filled with Loaded Glazed Donut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> A solar storm DNA75C (from the skipper's collection )
> A Skyline RTA with a nice 1.2 Ohm coil (because it's definitely the best and it's a 22mm that fits on the Solar Storm)



Only the first Solar Storms were 22mm... Most of them are 24mm.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (3/3/21)

Signature Tips SQ217 with An RDA For Vaping and Redwood in the squonk bottle

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500 (3/3/21)

Kayfun Prime on a Resin Pico 22 with Rum & Maple, Boba's Bounty or Witchers Brew Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500 (3/3/21)

vicTor said:


> Signature Tips SQ217 with An RDA For Vaping and Redwood in the squonk bottle


Really?......Redwood?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/3/21)

Easy. BJ

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (3/3/21)

Reload 24 with BVC aliens, wicked with mavaton x and some Mango passion by 8ball. Sitting on my gclass luxury edition.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (3/3/21)

Reo Grand SL with O16 and any one of my ADV DIY juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (4/3/21)

Furyan mech squonk with the Loop 1.5 and some Banana custard held by a good looking nurse with a great butt.

Knowing my luck I will probably be squished by a bus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/21)

DoubleD said:


> Reo Grand SL with O16 and any one of my ADV DIY juices



Couldn't agree more! With Blackbird or if I can't get Blackbird, Tobacco #1 with a great Single Malt Islay on the rocks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (4/3/21)

A onegin DNA75C with a dvarw and mavaton x and any good coil. Haven't tried any of those yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (4/3/21)

I am currently a Vaporesso fan with The Gen mods. I think I really fancy the 
*GAUR-21 Dual 21700 200W Mod | VANDY VAPE®* but would like five for my rotations complete with 21700 batteries and four spare batteries and a Nitecore UMS4 charger. Don't think my simple needs require more fancy than that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/3/21)

Well ain't I a lucky girl  I have exactly what I want haha. No fomo. Except maybe the extender for my setup for more juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

Just one??? This is a nightmare for anyone who likes more than one style of vaping. If however I was forced to use just one setup for the rest of time, it would be this:
Black Dani mini
Kayfun Lite with a Steam Tuners top fill conversion.
Blackbird or one of the @GSM500 creations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Just one??? This is a nightmare for anyone who likes more than one style of vaping. If however I was forced to use just one setup for the rest of time, it would be this:
> Black Dani mini
> Kayfun Lite with a Steam Tuners top fill conversion.
> Blackbird or one of the @GSM500 creations.


It's about the setup you'd use for your last vaping session!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It's about the setup you'd use for your last vaping session!


Probably the same then, Blackbird is the one liquid I would love to try before I kick the bucket!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Probably the same then, Blackbird is the one liquid I would love to try before I kick the bucket!


Will give you a bit to try when I see you next week

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Will give you a bit to try when I see you next week

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Will give you a bit to try when I see you next week


v1?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

I don't think the moderators would allow me to expound on my dying wish(es), save to say that my last words would then be the same as Private Benjamins deceased husbands were in the movie of the same title.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It's about the setup you'd use for your last vaping session!


Oops

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> v1?


I have both but V2 is nowhere near as good as V1, the vanilla overpowers the tobacco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> I have both but V2 is nowhere near as good as V1, the vanilla overpowers the tobacco



Only ever had v1 before. Almost ordered v2 from the States last year. Luckily @BioHAZarD cautioned me against it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Only ever had v1 before. Almost ordered v2 from the States last year. Luckily @BioHAZarD cautioned me against it.


I presume you enjoyed it? Have you tried Boba's Bounty?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (5/3/21)

Humble Reo with Reomiser 2, fresh battery, 18mg Good Boy.

*and I know I am biased on this one, but it is the last vape of my life so have to be honest. But to appease karma and those that may say there is self proportion involved. Blackbird or Boba's Bounty will suffice as a dying breath also. 

PS. I have some Boba's stashed away if anyone has some Blackbird we can arrange a trade. PM me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> I presume you enjoyed it? Have you tried Boba's Bounty?


Loved it! Yes, from the same gent, was a mate's colleague in JHB, Johan Fourie, only ever saw him once after that kuier. not sure if he is still vaping or maybe he is somewhere on the forum. He is not on FB or other social media (I've searched). I wouldn't mind getting my grubby paws on either again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Loved it! Yes, from the same gent, was a mate's colleague in JHB, Johan Fourie, only ever saw him once after that kuier. not sure if he is still vaping or maybe he is somewhere on the forum. He is not on FB or other social media (I've searched). I wouldn't mind getting my grubby paws on either again.


Wonder if this is worth a try?

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/114342

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Wonder if this is worth a try?
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/114342


It certainly is, very good

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> It certainly is, very good


If it gets your stamp of approval, it will be worth getting the flavours... as I don’t have a single one on that list!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/3/21)

It's in my hand right now, honestly don't need much more, more than enough air for some RDL action and goes tight enough to be a nice perfect loose MTL, if you want it tighter then provided are some airflow plugs to restrict it even more... And this little thing bangs out crazy flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

